# [Desktop] Caractères Chinois (et autres...)

## gbetous

Salut !

Bon, il y a un truc qui m'énerve, et j'arrive pas à le résoudre. Quand je vais sur une page web qui contient du Chinois (enfin, c'est ce qu'il me semble), j'arrive pas à voir les caractères. Par contre, pas de soucis pour l'Arabe (enfin, ce qu'il me semble).

C'est pas que j'arrive à lire du tout, mais c'est bcp plus joli   :Very Happy: 

J'ai cherché dans les docs Gentoo, je n'ai trouvé que l'UTF8 et les locales en chinois, je suppose que c'est pas ça ?

----------

## barul

Pour lire les caractères asiatiques, j'ai du installer media-fonts/unifont.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

As-tu installé les fontes nécessaires? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts suggère d'installer au moins media-fonts/font-isas-misc mais tu peux en profiter pour installer celles pour le japonais et le coréen aussi.

Après dans un deuxième temps assure-toi que Firefox utilise le bon encodage, dans "Web Developer" -> "Character encoding". En général "Auto-detect" -> "Universal" fonctionne très bien mais si jamais les headers http et/ou les directives html se contredisent et sont différentes du vrai encodage de la page... faut tester à la main les autres possibilités.

----------

## gbetous

Merci à tous les 2 !

Alors je ne sais pas pourquoi, font-isas-misc ne m'a pas ajouté le Chinois... en tous cas ça n'a pas marché (je teste avec la page Wikipedia sur le Mandarin). Par contre, avec unifont j'ai bien le Chinois et le Japonais (seuls test que j'ai effectué).

Mais je vais insister un peu sur font-isas-misc (et les autres) parce que unifont est en bitmap, et ça fait un peu bizarre...

EDIT : bin j'arrive pas à faire marche font-isas-misc et compagnie... restart de X, ajout du path (qui devrait déjà être par défaut, mais bon) dans Xorg.conf... rien...

----------

## xaviermiller

et avec 

```
eselect fontconfig
```

?

----------

## gbetous

Bonne piste, mais ça ne m'inspire pas des masses... voici le résultat d'un eselect fontconfig list. Ca vous semble correct ?

```

coyote ~ # eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  45-latin.conf *

  [18]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [19]  50-user.conf *

  [20]  51-local.conf *

  [21]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [23]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [24]  60-latin.conf *

  [25]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [26]  65-khmer.conf

  [27]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [28]  69-unifont.conf *

  [29]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [30]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [31]  80-delicious.conf *

  [32]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as bien le USE unicode activé ?

----------

## Leander256

Le problème avec Firefox c'est qu'on ne sait pas quelle fonte il utilise, donc je ne sais même pas si chez moi il utilise celle que j'aie citée. Pour référence j'ai toutes les fontes suivantes:

```
$ eix '-I*' --format '<installedversions:EQNAMEVERSION>' media-fonts/\*

=media-fonts/alee-fonts-12

=media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

=media-fonts/dejavu-2.33

=media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4

=media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4

=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4

=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4

=media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.2

=media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2

=media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2

=media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4

=media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0

=media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3

=media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4

=media-fonts/thaifonts-scalable-0.4.13

=media-fonts/unfonts-1.0.2_pre080608-r1

=media-fonts/unfonts-extra-1.0.2_pre080608-r1

=media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9

```

----------

## gbetous

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu as bien le USE unicode activé ?

 

Oui, je viens de le vérifier par un emerge --info | grep unicode

----------

